# Pastel 5 (photographs of nothing)



## invisible (Dec 11, 2011)

A couple days ago, unpopular and I had an interesting  albeit short  exchange of ideas on another thread about "photographs of nothing". It's been a while since I've shot abstract or semi-abstract imagery, so this weekend I set my mind on producing some. I'm not sure if all of these work as a  series  the uneven processing says no  but they look kind of  "orphaned" when viewed separately so I'm lumping them together here.

Hope you like.

I.






II.





III.





IV.





V.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## paigew (Dec 11, 2011)

I really like these! I would totally buy them to hang in my house.


----------



## invisible (Dec 11, 2011)

paigew said:


> I really like these! I would totally buy them to hang in my house.


Thank you


----------



## Fishpaste (Dec 11, 2011)

I like :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2011)

I and V appeal to me the most,at this small web size. Seen larger, all of them would have good stuff to reveal,slowly,I think.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice. They remind me of some of my favorites I took a while back; linked so not to hijack your thread:

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2650/4169351829_2ba51f1403_z.jpg?zz=1
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2755/4169351575_5d0fdb79e3_z.jpg?zz=1

I love this minimal stuff.


----------



## Bios. (Dec 12, 2011)

#5 is my favorite, I think it's because it's the only one where all the lines flow the same way.


----------



## invisible (Dec 12, 2011)

unpopular said:


> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2650/4169351829_2ba51f1403_z.jpg?zz=1
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2755/4169351575_5d0fdb79e3_z.jpg?zz=1


Good stuff, I like both, in particular the first one. Nice colour and contrast.

Thanks all for the feedback. I think that my favourite is #3.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 12, 2011)

I really like number 5


----------



## CCericola (Dec 12, 2011)

Reminds me of this one: And Here&#8217;s the Most Expensive Photograph in the World | NewsFeed | TIME.com


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Joining the group on #5.. like it best.


----------



## KenC (Dec 13, 2011)

#3 grabs me the most.  I like the bit of water in the lower left and the track leading up over the ridge, although as Derrel said, one would need to spend some time with these.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2011)

One more fan of #5.


----------



## invisible (Dec 13, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Reminds me of this one: And Heres the Most Expensive Photograph in the World | NewsFeed | TIME.com


I am aiming high 



KenC said:


> #3 grabs me the most.  I like the bit of water in the lower left...


That would be snow or ice, but definitely now water anymore around here 

Thanks everybody for swinging by and pausing for a bit to look at these.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 13, 2011)

I really like number 3 and number 5, and will give the slight edge to 5 as it almost seems unnatural how clean the lines are.

I do have a question, this looks vaguely familiar, any chance this was taken close to Calgary off the transcanada?


----------



## invisible (Dec 13, 2011)

Demers18 said:


> I really like number 3 and number 5, and will give the slight edge to 5 as it almost seems unnatural how clean the lines are.


I can assure you that this is exactly how it looked 



Demers18 said:


> I do have a question, this looks vaguely familiar, any chance this was taken close to Calgary off the transcanada?


No, all of these were taken in Manitoba, specifically in an area near Holland.

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool, I'm actually heading to Manitoba, the Winkler area for the Christmas. My wife's family is from there.
I have a 13 hour drive awaiting me with a similar landscape. It give me some ideas to try when we decide to stop for a break. Thank you


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey babe!! OOOooooo color!! These are something a little different from you.... I have to say I love the minimalist thing you have going on!   I. and V. stand out to me. In V. the darker blue catches me but the simpler colors of I. are amazing. In I. the lines that the tractor made are just interesting enough to finish the shot.  I like where you went w/ this!! I can't wait to see more!!
:hug::
Oh BTW.....Happy Holidays.....just in case I don't talk to you!!


----------



## invisible (Dec 18, 2011)

mishele said:


> Hey babe!! OOOooooo color!! These are something a little different from you.... I have to say I love the minimalist thing you have going on!   I. and V. stand out to me. In V. the darker blue catches me but the simpler colors of I. are amazing. In I. the lines that the tractor made are just interesting enough to finish the shot.  I like where you went w/ this!! I can't wait to see more!!
> :hug::
> Oh BTW.....Happy Holidays.....just in case I don't talk to you!!


Thank you! ...and happy holidays to you too :hugs:


----------

